# Looking for: Male Pigeon in New England



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Looking for: *Hen* in New England*

Hey all! So I haven't been on here in forever. I still have Mo, my rescued feral from a couple years ago. He is completely blind in one eye, but is otherwise doing great. I am finishing up a 8x5x6' outdoor aviary for him this weekend, as I feel that he needs something nicer than what he has (though he does have a temp aviary right now, but I used cheap chicken wire, so he only goes out when I'm around). I was wondering if anyone has a companion for him! I can post photos of the new aviary when I finish! Mo and his new friend would just be companions who get to live in a nice aviary with excellent care, and they would have horsey neighbors who enjoy peeking in and watching them too! Mo loves his horsey neighbor, Samson, but I think he'd love a pigeon buddy a little more  Let me know if anyone has any pidgies looking for a home! It does not necessarily have to be an adoption situation (I can buy a hen that someone thinks will work out), I just wasn't sure where to post and would be happy to give any special bird a home!
**also wanted to add, he has an enclosure large enough to fly in now, even without the aviary open... I reread and it sounded like he was locked up somewhere unless I was around


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure that your bird is a male. If so, then another male isn't really a good idea. Two males can get along, but more often will fight. Impossible to know if a male is docile with another male, unless you put the two together. And 2 males don't usually work.


----------



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

Really? Hmm. I'd been told by multiple people that in the absence of a hen, two males would most likely get along fine. So that is not the case?

I have not DNA tested him, but he has all of the behavior traits of a male, and has not laid eggs in the 2.5 years I've had him for.


----------



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright so I just read a bunch on here, and some people say two males may get along, others have stories where they got along until they suddenly began fighting, etc. Soooo I do not think I would want to risk it. I suppose I could do fake eggs. I'm just terrified I wouldn't catch them right away, but obviously I would just have to be diligent. What is the longest you should wait after they lay them to replace them? I'm only thinking if i go away and need someone to watch them for a week or something. I'll change my title and OP


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It surely can't be hard to change out the eggs for one pair of birds. Many of us do it for many pairs. Now that can get challenging. On occasion one gets by you and you have a surprise baby. But with one, there really isn't much chance you can forget.

After waiting for so long, it's possible that he doesn't want another bird around. He may not see himself as a pigeon, if he was gotten young and has only been around people. But I think it's worth a try for him.
After 2 1/2 years with no eggs, then it could be a male. Why not put a large mirror, like a make-up mirror in his cage, and see how he responds to it?


----------



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

He does have a large mirror! He sits by it, coos to it, and does the 360 turn/dance to it. I really think he would welcome another pigeon. I found him about 2.5 years ago, and once he grew his flights back the next spring (about 8 mo the later), I gave him the option to leave, even though I wasn't totally sure how he would do. He walked out of his coop, sat in the mulch in the sun for a few hours (with me watching so that nothing would get him... since he was a sitting duck... Er pigeon  ) and he walked back in his coop for the night. I figured he must be pretty content to be here! He is in a half enclosed, 4x4x4' coop now, and while it is not terribly small, I've never felt good getting another pigeon to have 2 living there. I do not think there would have been enough room for them to really get away from each other either, which is why I've waited for so long. I've often wondered if he was used for bird dogs. I know there are several people who use live birds for training around here, and it would make so much sense that he is not banded, came to me injured, and was also not really turned off by living in a coop - when I found him, I put down a plastic carrier to put him in and he essentially walked right in. So terrible that people even do that anymore  I'm working away on the new aviary and should have it done by Monday. I am not opposed to letting Mo get accustomed to the new space before getting something else, only because Mo is weary of new spaces with his vision problems. Oh and he was certainly mature when I found him. Obviously it's hard to tell his exact age, but I would guess he was already well into adulthood. 

I've put in an email to a few people from CL to see if they have any retired homers or anything. Thank you for all of your help


----------

